# Buckskin or not?



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought this little girl at an auction because I just couldn't think about her going to another bad place. I assumed she was a buckskin but then just started thinking about all the little variations in color that could classify her as something else. What do y'all think? 

Also how would you say her conformation is. The previous owner said she was 12 months old and has a QH sire and spanish mustang dam.

I'll apologize now for some of the picture quality. I'm definitely not a photographer!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would say buckskin. Very pretty little girl.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes definitely a buckskin there.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I also go with buckskin. And she is a very striking looking darling. (Oh, and the guy holding her looks OK too).


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! Hubby had to hold her because she did NOT want to stand still which is why some of the pictures are a little blurry.


----------



## KA Custom Headstalls (Aug 22, 2012)

Definitely a buckskin. =) Very pretty!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks. KA!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, took a few more pics the other day and saw what might be leg barring but not sure how prominent it should be or will it change as she grows? Can someone help me out?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a dun. His leg bars (both front and back) are quite distinct and well defined. He also has a noticeable dorsal strip and some striping on his whithers. I can sort of see some barring; have you noticed anything happening with the whithers? It may take a shedding out of the old coat and new one coming to bring these patterns out, if they are there.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

She does have something going on with her shoulders but it's very faint. Looks like someone dipped 3 fingers in paint (a shade darker than she is) and ran them down her shouldrs. I'm not sure if the camera will pick it up or not but I will try. 

Her coat has gotten so much shinier since we've had her. I can't wait till she sheds out again to see how/if her coloring changes and if those patterns come out!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Well that being the case I may need to retract my original opinion of 'buckskin' and turn it into 'dun'.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL I am still thinking buckskin Chevaux.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say buckskin too. Pretty filly!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I say buckskin look at my dunskin's leg bars. It's not the best pic of them but i don't really have an close pictures of his legs.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks, that helps alot!!! Our little filly is starting to shed that nasty hair she had and the new is coming in from being fed well and taken care of rather than just thrown into a pasture where she got beat up pretty good. Lots of sores on her back side.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah jackpot is all scraped up and bitten and is missing hair. He was saved from an auction as well. I got a better pic of leg bars for you.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is some barring too: 










Not the nicest pic of him, but I can't find the pics I have of him. It also shows the "zippers" which is caused by the dun factor too.

ETA - Please ignore me (friend wanted to practice photography), but this is a good barring shot.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! How old was he in that picture?

Don't understand why these little ones were at an auction :/ but that's a whole different thread!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe jackpot was at an auction Or your new baby for that matter. Usually Dunskins are a color breeders specifically breed for and Jackpot is a nice quality horse really nicely built stout colt and pretty colored to boot. He obviously came from nice horses. I wish I knew his breeding. He is between the age of 6-9 months. When he was purchased from the auction he was half dead legs were swollen twice their size and cuts and scrapes everywhere one gash was down to the bone above his eye which caused it to be swollen shut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

oh, poor baby. Apache was not that bad. According to the guy that brought her in, her mom was a white spanish mustang and dad was AQHA (sorrell). He also said she was a year old? Who knows... We're just glad to have her


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Check her teeth. Does she have six teeth top and bottom? If she does she is around a year. If she has 4 top and bottom she is 6-9 months. She is pretty I love mustangs I used to have one he was the most hard working horse I ever owned.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will check her teeth again tonight to see. I've looked at her teeth and thought how small they were but didn't think to count them....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

kctop72 said:


> Thanks! I will check her teeth again tonight to see. I've looked at her teeth and thought how small they were but didn't think to count them....


Figure out how many teeth she had?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw 6 on the top but don't know about the bottom, she really wanted to go outside and DH was not being very helpful. We're still working on ground manners and standing still


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

kctop72 said:


> I saw 6 on the top but don't know about the bottom, she really wanted to go outside and DH was not being very helpful. We're still working on ground manners and standing still


She's a yearling then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok. She stands 12.2 right now, does that seem short for a yearling?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes my dunskin is around 7 months old he is 12.1 but my yearling is 13 hands so who knows lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Pep, I appreciate all your help!!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No problem there is a way of measuring their leg to tell how tall a horse should get but I forget how at the moment.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a string test. We did it on her and it measured 15 inches but not sure how accurate it is. You measure from the coronet to the middle of knee on the foreleg. We measured our 12 yr old mare to 14 inches and she is 14.1 hh. Only time will tell


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I figured it can give u a round about number.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

This is probably unfounded horse lore and certainly not breed specific but the rule of thumb I've used is a yearling will grow 3 more inches, a 2 year old two inches and a 3 year old one inch.


----------

